# Any pyraminx optimal algorithm generator?



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

Are there any optimal algorithm generators for pyraminx?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

ive used prismas but i don't rly do pyra


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 29, 2020)

Ksolve++ is what I use


----------



## ruwix (Feb 13, 2020)

Isn't this optimal: rubiks-cube-solver.com/pyraminx (12 steps)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

ruwix said:


> Isn't this optimal: rubiks-cube-solver.com/pyraminx (12 steps)


No.


----------

